# WINRAR Passwort Problem!



## Fanthom (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab nen Problem eine Rar Datei betreffend, hab Sie auf meiner Arbeitsstelle zusammengepackt und dabei die Datei mit einem Passwort geschützt, da Sie noch einige Zeit auf dem Firmenserver lag und jeder sie sehen konnte, hab ich zwar versteckt aber das bringt ja auch nicht viel.

Nun habe ich es endlich bei mir zu  Hause und mein exotisches "Einmal-Passwort" vergessen. Kennt jemand ein Tool welches mir da weiterhilft und die Datei wieder zugänglich macht?

Bei Google find ich nur doofe Dialersites.

Thx´n Peace
Fanthom


----------



## Tobias K. (18. Oktober 2004)

moin


Kann dir jetzt kein genauen NAmen nenn sondern nur eine Info geben.

Und zwar funktionieren solche Programme mit der Brute-Force Methode, das heisst das das Programm das Passwort ncht irgendwo ausliesst sondern einfach alle möglichkeiten ausprobiert!

Ich hab so etwas selber mal versucht und das dauert ewig!
Wenn in dem Passwort auch noch "exotische" Zeichen sind, kannst du das eigentlich vergessen, es würde zu lange dauern.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## samragga (18. Oktober 2004)

servula,

ein guter zip cracker wäre zb "Ultimate ZIP Cracker" den kannst du legal erwerben oder erstmal testen allerdings ist es wie umbrasaxum schon sagt eine langwiedrige angelegenheit.
es ist von vorteil wenn du wenigstens noch ein stück von deinem pw weist oder ob sonderzeichen drin sind ob gross oder klein schreibung verwendet wurde usw.

mfg samragga


----------



## Fanthom (18. Oktober 2004)

N´Abend,

Danke, werd ich mal versuchen mit der BF-Methode, ich wähle meine Passwörter stets recht komplex, das es mir selbst mal zum Verhängniss wird hätte ich nicht gedacht - naja muss ich halt durch.

Wer noch mehr Tipps hat, dem wär´ ich echt zu Dank verpflichtet.

Fanthom


----------



## xCondoRx (18. Oktober 2004)

Fanthom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> N´Abend,
> ich wähle meine Passwörter stets recht komplex


Dann hast wohl schon verloren, es sein denn, du möchtest ein paar Jahre warten


----------



## Tobias K. (18. Oktober 2004)

moin


Weisst du wenigstens noch die Länge des Passworts?

Du könnetest auch ein paar Freunde fragen ob sie dir helfen, dann kriegt einfach jeder einen Punkt bei dem Angefangen werden soll zu probieren.
Das sollte die ganze Sache enorm verkürzen.


Das mit Den Jahren von xCondoRx ist übrigens nciht übertrieben!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Fanthom (19. Oktober 2004)

Morgen und so,

Tja, Mensch ärgere Dich nicht ist mindestens genau so verflucht. Aber ich hab ja Zeit das PW hatte höchstens 12 Zeichen, mit Sonderzeichen und mit GROSSEN/kleinen Buchstaben.

Ich glaub ich gebs auf, oder soll ich die Datei hier mal posten?
Es ist nur so, die Datei ist übern halbes Jahr alt und ich weis noch, das sich in dessen inneren einige coole Netzwerk- und Wlan-Tools befinden.

Also, habt Ihr Lust dazu?

Gute Nacht,
Fanthom


----------



## xCondoRx (19. Oktober 2004)

Fanthom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber ich hab ja Zeit das PW hatte höchstens 12 Zeichen, mit Sonderzeichen und mit GROSSEN/kleinen Buchstaben.


Glaub mir, soviel Zeit hast du nicht.. Nicht bei 12 Zeichen inkl. Sonderzeichen und so.. Wenn du glück hast, bist du in der nächsten Eiszeit damit durch .. 

Mal sehen, dein Passwort hat 12 Zeichen.. 10 Ziffern gibt es, 26 Buchstaben, nochmal 26 wegen Kleinschreibung, Wieviele Sonderzeichen? Sind wir mal nicht so und rechnen mit nur 10 Sonderzeichen.. Hmm.. Also 12 hoch 72 Möglichkeiten sinds auf jeden Fall oder sollte ich mich täuschen? ..

Will dir jetzt nicht den Tag vermiesen aber ich glaub das wird nix es sei denn du hast Zugang zum Earthsimulator..


----------



## TobGod (19. Oktober 2004)

Was ist ein Earthsimulator ?


----------



## xCondoRx (19. Oktober 2004)

TobGod hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist ein Earthsimulator ?


Der schnellste Rechner der Welt..

http://www.3sat.de/3sat.php?http://www.3sat.de/neues/sendungen/spezial/34187/

Mit dem Teil könnte man auf der nächsten LAN-Party gut angeben   ...


----------



## samragga (19. Oktober 2004)

der kann gegen nen Quanten pc auch abstinken. son quanten pc is ca 1million mal schneller.
könnt ja mal danach googeln...
wenn schon denn schon der knackt dir alle pws vom pentagon in 1sec.


----------



## xCondoRx (19. Oktober 2004)

Earthsimulator hat einen entscheidenen Vorteil.. Den gibt es schon ..


----------



## Fanthom (20. Oktober 2004)

Na toll, kann man sich da vielleicht `nen Account mieten? Wär schon ganz gut, dann würden sich die Ausgaben für den Über-Rechner wohl schnell wieder auszahlen!

Wie dem auch sei - ich denke ich steh allein auf weiter Flur, seh kein Horizont und keine Tür; Naja egal, zumindest weiss ich was ich studieren werde - Quanteninformatik! Gibs noch nicht¿? Dann wird´s wohl mal Zeit.

Peace und gute Nacht an alle Nachtschwärmer,
Fanthom


----------



## workx (25. Oktober 2004)

zwar nicht für den earth simulator aber es gibt verdammt gute computer/ server wo man sich accounts mieten kann. hab nun leider keinen link oder preise bei der ahdn aber wens interessiert kann ja gerne mal danach googeln


----------

